# speaking of wavy hair



## hotel4dogs

Is it considered incorrect in the show ring (on the dog, of course )?? All the dogs I see have pin straight hair when they're in "show groom".
I don't mean overall waves, just some slight wavyness down the back. I see a lot of goldens, au natural, who have that slight wave on their backs so I was just curious. It doesn't stick up, it just sort of slightly swirls.


----------



## K9-Design

Totally fine and acceptable.


----------



## goldengirls550

Nope. It's definitely fine to show one with wavy hair. I just personally don't like it on the topline because it can make a nice topline look soft.


----------



## Pointgold

A wavy coat, not curly, is acceptable within the standard:

"Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy."


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks, good to know....he looks so much more handsome with his few waves...but I do need to make sure they don't mess up the topline.
But all the "winners" that I see have their hair blown totally straight so it made me think wavy might be incorrect.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I like Griff's waves too - especially if he's been caught in the rain or after a bath - he gets more curly - but not ringlets - ears look crimped too.

I've seen people lay towels across the Golden's backs so they won't curl or wave up before a show. I understand the straightening to a point as Griff's topline is decent but the waves in the back make him look like he's not straight across.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Honestly, I tend to prefer the coats on dogs that have a slight wave down the back. It is probably coincidence but often they seem the more correct, not open coat. Of course it might also be that the grooming that creates an open coat eliminates the waves.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know enough about breed standard to make the judgement about what is and isnt more correct, but I also prefer the slight wave down the back. It makes the dog look more sporting breed instead of pretty boy. Just a personal preference.




Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, I tend to prefer the coats on dogs that have a slight wave down the back. It is probably coincidence but often they seem the more correct, not open coat. Of course it might also be that the grooming that creates an open coat eliminates the waves.


----------



## hdonnelly

I do like waves as well! But folks are right about the impact on ooutline/topline. Sounds like your boy isn't too bad and your weekly baths and blow outs can train the hair to be straighter. I do think the coat comes out nicer if you can blow them dry start to finish, but a drying jacket could be an option with really wavy coats.

Two of mine are quite wavy and I found good success with drying jackets made of lycra/spandex pinned on them. I blow most of the water off, put on the jacket, then into a cage dryer for an hour and a half. If you wrinkle the coat while putting the jacket on you can get flips though.

I would never have been able to show this one without her jacket!


----------



## Pointgold

Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, I tend to prefer the coats on dogs that have a slight wave down the back. It is probably coincidence but often they seem the more correct, not open coat. Of course it might also be that the grooming that creates an open coat eliminates the waves.


 
I hate it when coats are blown open. Waves _can _be straightened wthout open the coat, and if done right, actually will make it lay tighter to the skin. 
I really don't mind a wavy coat in and of itself, but I just don't like for it to break up a topline when looking at the sillhouette.


----------



## peeps

***( sorry just wanted to ad this to your thread )***So PG - A quick lesson on blowing the wavy coat straighter.......please  I have a girl that has a very frustrating coat and need all the help I can get.


----------



## Gwen

Razz has a totally different coat than Nyg. Nyg has a coat that is very low maintenance while Razz' coat is wavy & thick and already takes much more grooming. I'm going to have to learn how to deal with this.


----------



## molmotta

I know this will sounds stupid, but what is it meant by "open coat"?


----------



## diana_D

I don't like wavy coats in the show ring and guess what? Emma has waves...so I would really love to hear how those on the topline can disappear  

I tried the towel trick, didn't work


----------



## hotel4dogs

I blow dried the boy for the show yesterday, and I did it as was suggested, mostly down and slightly back.
NO waves over the rump!! What a difference! And because it was blown down rather than open, he looked great.
Thanks guys.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*My little Golden-girl is showing waves!*

This looks like a really old thread, but I started looking into waves versus straight, because my 14 week old golden-girl is showing signs that she will have wavy fur. Thank goodness I like both types of coats. My first golden had a super straight coat, so I suppose it was a wavy coat's turn. LOL! When it first started to show, I was thinking...what has she been lying against that left such a deep ridge! hahaha! It wasn't her skin indented, it was her beginning to wave. I guess that area just above the tail is where they begin to lose their puppy fur first. ?? I like to think of this as "beach hair"  You know, like the gorgeous blonde California beach girls! That's my Bella! (ok--forget she lives in Texas and has never been to Cali!!) hee-hee


----------



## Ryley's Dad

molmotta said:


> I know this will sounds stupid, but what is it meant by "open coat"?


 Good question... Anybody have an answer?


----------



## Selli-Belle

An open coat is one where the base of the hair sticks up from the skin rather than laying flat against the skin. Think of an Elkhound's coat (I am using this for an example since I recently groomed an Elkhound and boy did she have a lot of coat).

Or maybe I am wrong.....looking online, it looks like there is no one definition. For some breeds it looks like my definition works, but in others it looks like an open coat refers to a coat that would fall into a part along the dogs back.

Maybe someone who has more experience in confirmation can give a better answer.....Pointgold?


----------



## Megora

Sunkota said:


> I knew I had seen a good description of open coat somewhere - found it. Written by Marcia Schlehr she describes a correct coat as a "closed coat" and that sort of helps you understand open.
> 
> “The Golden's should be a "closed coat" (new term) - the tough, resilient topcoat overlies the undercoat and protects it, forming a neat covering over the entire body-- like a duck's feathers overlie the insulating down. The dog's feathering is only enough to form a nice "drip edge" that helps water run off and away from the body and legs. Coat on the back of the thighs and on the tail is especially thick, in order to insulate these areas when the dog is sitting on cold wet ground. Thick coat on the neck and chest also protects the dog when going through tough cover. (If you've had the opportunity to experience wild heather on the Scottish hillsides or brambles in North America, you'll realize why this sort of protection is needed). “
> - Marcia Schlehr


^^^ Here's an explanation<:


----------

